# Mainboard, wohin den Kartenleser?!



## Igoe (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir das Mainboard: ASRock > B75M-GL gekauft und hatte zuhause noch einen Kartenleser! (Front Panel Kartenleser).. Jetzt weiß ich echt nicht wo ich den anstecken soll oO..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 Power Fan Connector (PWR_FAN1)
2 ATX 12V Power Connector (ATX12V1)
3 1155-Pin CPU Socket
4 CPU Fan Connector (CPU_FAN1)
5 2 x 240-pin DDR3 DIMM Slots
(DDR3_A1, DDR3_B1, Black)
6 ATX Power Connector (ATXPWR1)
7 SATA3 Connector (SATA3_0, Gray)
8 Chassis Fan Connector (CHA_FAN1)
9 Intel B75 Chipset
10 SPI Flash Memory (64Mb)
11 SATA2 Connector (SATA2_1, Black)
12 SATA2 Connector (SATA2_3, Black)
13 SATA2 Connector (SATA2_4, Black)
14 Chassis Speaker Header (SPEAKER1)
15 SATA2 Connector (SATA2_5, Black)
16 SATA2 Connector (SATA2_2, Black)
17 System Panel Header (PANEL1, Black)
18 USB 2.0 Header (USB6_7, Black)
19 USB 2.0 Header (USB8_9, Black)
20 Consumer Infrared Module Header
(CIR1, Gray)
21 Infrared Module Header (IR1)
22 COM Port Header (COM1)
23 Print Port Header (LPT1)
24 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Slot (PCIE2, Black)
25 PCI Slot (PCI2, Black)
26 PCI Slot (PCI1, Black)
27 PCI Express 3.0 x16 Slot (PCIE1, Black)
28 Front Panel Audio Header
(HD_AUDIO1, Black)
29 Clear CMOS Jumper (CLRCMOS1)

Der Anschluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daniel


----------



## ReFleXxiv (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich würde sagen der Kartenleser gehört auf einen usb-Anschlus (18, 19).. und  wenn er nich mit beiden reihen draufpasst nimmst du nur die, wo die  kontake erkennbar sind

Gruß
niborian


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2012)

Anschluss 18 oder 19. Einer müsste vom Frontpannel besetzt sein.
Den Stecker kann man fast nicht falsch rum stecken. Dort wo einer fehlt (kein Kontakt ist) darf auch kein Loch (man sieht auf dem Bild leider nicht welcher Stecker des Readers leer ist) hin.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2012)

17 auch?


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2012)

Scherz?


----------



## Igoe (21. Dezember 2012)

Aber das passt einfach nicht, da stehen dann 2 löcher über ://

Ich habe mal geguckt welche löcher benutzt werden, die einzigen löcher welche Kontakte haben sind die 4 zwischen den weißen zugestopften löcher, mehr nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2012)

Handbuch?
Modellname?
Beschriftungen?


Seite 31 für das MoBo. http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?cat=Manual&Model=B75M-GL

Für das Frontpannel samt Stecker muss es mehr Infos geben. Am Stecker selber müssten Markierungen sein.
Zwischen den 2 Blockierten muss ein leeres Loch sein. Guck dir mal die Kabel an die da rein führen.


----------



## der_knoben (21. Dezember 2012)

Welcher Cardreader ist es denn?

Normalerweise sind USB2-Stecker 2x5 groß.


----------



## Igoe (21. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem CardReader steht das:

Godspeed Computer Corp.
USB 2.0 11 IN CARD READER

Aber in so einen USB Steckfach kann ich das ja nicht stecken, da 2 löcher ja von Haus aus verstopft wurden :/

Soll ich die Löcher einfach Frei machen?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

Igoe schrieb:


> Auf dem CardReader steht das:
> 
> Godspeed Computer Corp.
> USB 2.0 11 IN CARD READER
> ...



Die Löcher stichst du durch. Mit
Einer nadel oder so. Da innen eh keine Kontakte sind kannst du den cardreader dann anstecken. Sowas gabs früher öfter


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2012)

Schwarz ist Ground (GND) Rot für die Spannung. Siehe Handbuch MoBo.


----------

